
Journal of Glenn T. Seaborg (1946-1958) - acidburnNSA
https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=uva.x002049132&view=1up&seq=5
======
ColinWright
For those who don't know, Seaborgium is the 106th element and is named after
Glenn T Seaborg.

